# Hello from Canada



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome! You horses look lovely, expecially the black fellow


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww it's my baby sister. Hello Paris.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Beautiful horses! :smile:


----------



## taillefer22 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you. Your horse is very pretty too.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Yah! Another canadian  WELCOME!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome Paris, your horses are stunning!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Paris welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you. Lovely horses


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum nice horses


----------

